# .45colt whats better?



## trad1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Whats a better round for deer out of a Blackhawk .45colt a hollow point ot a semi-wadcutter round?


----------



## transfixer (Sep 3, 2017)

I am of the opinion a hard cast lead semi wadcutter will penetrate better,  should go through and through, which will mean a better blood trail ,  but it really would depend on the type of hollow point used, and how hot the load was.  I'm using a SAA clone, so I can't do the hot loads like you can in a Ruger,  I plan on using mine for Hogs if I have the chance,  so I want maximum penetration.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 3, 2017)

I, too, am partial to the hard cast semi wad cutter in the .45.  I want it to penetrate and pass thru.  I don't like the HP because they tend to over expand, especially  if you hit bone.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 7, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 16, 2017)

I use 2 bullets, and nothing else  For years I have used the 255 gr Keith type SWC cast bullet without a failure on deer or hogs.  I also use the Barnes XPB in 225 gr and it hammers them.  Either will penetrate great and kill quickly


----------



## pacecars (Sep 16, 2017)

Of the two I would use the semi-wadcutter. I have used hard cast LBT style bullets with great success and would recommend that style over either


----------

